# Snake nails Thai man on the sausage



## RoryBreaker (May 27, 2016)

http://www.news.com.au/world/asia/t...e/news-story/82070e004efe0ee952553c1cf8ca8675

Bahahahahaha


----------



## GBWhite (May 27, 2016)

Nipped on the knackers by a nasty 'nake....lol.


----------



## pinefamily (May 27, 2016)

Snakes on a Plane, anyone?


----------



## BredliFreak (May 27, 2016)

BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAhAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

On a side note, has anyone seen the thread about the scrubby almost eating some guys underwear? That was pretty funny


----------



## Wallo (May 27, 2016)

What was he doing BBQing in the dunny


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 27, 2016)

sounds like he is bragging to me; a 3 metre snake nibbled on his bits for 30 minutes ? 
and THEN he wrestled it off ???
maybe he was enjoying it ?


----------



## princessparrot (May 27, 2016)

I love this.


----------



## Herpo (May 28, 2016)

dragonlover1 said:


> maybe he was enjoying it ?


"Look ma, no hands!"


----------



## Wally (May 28, 2016)

Clearly an 's' bend wouldn't have saved him.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 28, 2016)

dragonlover1 said:


> maybe he was enjoying it ?



Maybe, but a right arm workout  would have helped him beforehand not afterwards


----------



## RoryBreaker (May 28, 2016)

I think its funny as.......

Google's search engine has forever linked the words "sausage" & "thai man" to this event.

Baahahahaaahha


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 29, 2016)

Sounds pretty normal to me... exactly what you expect to happen when you shake a pinkie in front of a python's face.


----------



## kingofnobbys (May 29, 2016)

Ouch! 

What a predickament. (J/)

He's gonna get a lot of ribbing "is that a snake in ya pants pal ?"


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 30, 2016)

Alternative title: "Reticulated Python attempts to swallow Pyjama Python".


----------



## Herpo (May 31, 2016)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Alternative title: "Reticulated Python attempts to swallow Pyjama Python".


HAHA god my ribs hurt!


----------



## BredliFreak (May 31, 2016)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Alternative title: "Reticulated Python attempts to swallow Pyjama Python".



You're a cruel man Mike, we don't want to starve the snake now do we?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 31, 2016)

No, I would not like to see it starved. 

Actually I am still uncertain as to whether it was driven by hunger or not i.e. whether its intentions were to take a little head or to give a little head???


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 1, 2016)

For those of you with YouTube, talk show host Stephen Colbert talks about this funny incident in a recent episode this past week. Check it out!


----------



## Herpo (Jun 1, 2016)

Bluetongue1 said:


> No, I would not like to see it starved.
> 
> Actually I am still uncertain as to whether it was driven by hunger or not i.e. whether its intentions were to take a little head or to give a little head???


Wow I'll need an operation after this, my ribs a killing me!

Touch "wood" this doesn't happen again!


----------

